# A tale in poems



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

The time of light and dark
(The pet store in the betta's POV)
In a world filled with many of my kind,
in a place where we all come and go,
one day they come,
another they disappear,
and i have watched the cycle for so long,
Night,
day,
neither one exist here,
for beyond the confines of these white walls,
lies the world of which i once adored,
where did you all go wrong?
where am i?
what is this clear thing i cannot escape from?
my fins become torn,
the water which once loved me,
now has come to betray me,
my only friend now it seems,
are my thoughts,
Night,
day,
neither one exist here,
for beyond the confines of these white walls,
lies the world that now has turned on me.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Spinning
(being taken "home")
The world is spinning,
round and round,
i see light which dissolves into a brown darkness,
an ominous hum drifts through the air,
my water shakes, and quakes, and i hope,
oh i can only hope, but for what?
Please let me be freed from my prison!
Oh, i beg of you, one of the things that turned on me,
one of the things that put me in this nightmare,
to be the one to wake me up.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Awakening to home. (what is home?)
(being put in the tank)

I don't remember much,
.....ominous hum........
.........brown darkness....
but im sure,
my wish has been granted.
i have awakened from my nightmare...
my water loves me once again,
the clear thing that once confined me has been destroyed,
the age of sorrow is now over at last,
food awaits me,
my fins no longer burn,
warmth envelopes my body,
yet i wonder what is this place?
One of the wardens of the jail in the nightmare comes up to me,
a smile on her face,
sunlight peaks into my dream,
day is now alive once again,
the time of neutrality is also over,
day, night, time, and the changing seasons once again paint the world,
what is my dream?
what is home?
That smile,
........where did you all go wrong....
they did not all go wrong,
she was not a warden,
she was not evil,
she was my wish that became reality.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

not done yet...should i continue????


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

(Is anybody gonna comment???)


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Peace and joy

Every morning Wish would come,
she brought me food,
or sometimes Wish would take my water then put it back,
that scared me,
My new home was humongous,
it was beautiful and was a treasure of mine,
and one day i was fed a delicacy i had only heard of,
blood worms,
they gently crunch as i chew then turn soft,
the flavor is richer than any pellet,
and is in short- the best food in the universe,
every day i recieve them and in gratitude,
my magnum opus, my bubblenest,
grows more grand each day.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Those are great poems!! 
Keep going,


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Love

My bubblenest was amazing,
and all was sound and quiet,
my water loved me still and my colors were vivid as ever,
out of the blue something was formed by the waters surface,
Wish must have used magic or something,
i can't think of anything else that could have created what i saw,
the water formed a clear cup...like the one i was once tortured in,
the sight at first was like a demon ready to eat me alive,
but then the beast was slain and before me eyes lay an angel,
an angel of short fins and a plump little belly,
she had beautiful blue and purple colors like mine,
and her eyes were orbs of everything wonderful in the world,
and there she floated waiting for me,
there was where my life would really start.


----------



## hobbyboy333 (Jan 17, 2011)

Verry good!!!!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I really like that last one! I could just see some poor little betta freaking out, seeing the dreaded cup again. The, poof! It's a little girlie friend betta.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

The Dance of New Life

Today my life begins,
i now forget my past,
all the terrible things that happened,
i feel relief from them at last.

I dance for her to come to me,
for her to see i care,
she swims slowly but then hides,
disappearing like smoke in air.

Accelerating heartbeat,
energy cimbing,
this is it,
what i have worked for my whole life...

Every bettas dream is now not such a dream anymore...


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

The dance is over but now another begins

Our dance was finished and she disappeared,
And within the foam i had created...
lay the life that this spiritual dance, this ceremony, this historical event,
this great moment in history...had created.

Every bettas dream...to take their life and use it to create another...
Wish understood that didn't she?
She knew that was what would truly complete my life,
I wonder what Wish will do now?

Day and night visited many times.

Finally my own works of art swam before me,
i flared at my long finned art and gazed in awe at the short finned,
it was wonderful,
i had been granted everything i had wanted thanks to Wish.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wish, did you return to the stars from where you came?

Day and night,
dark and light,
spring and sum,
winter and autumn.

All are not to be taken for granted.

Food
loving water,
swimming space,
*Life*

All are not to be taken for granted.
*All are not to be taken for granted!!!*

Burning water,
no seasons,
endless starvation,
corpses surrounding me.

That was all coming back to my mind.

She still wasn't there...Wish hadn't come back for 30 days.
My water began to grow angry at me,
I grew hungry,
my beautiful fins were turning to nothing.

My artwork was gone... their water had killed them.
One of my own friends murdered the ones i cared for...
and yet dominated and surrounded me.
It was punishing me for Wish not returning.

It wanted to torture me and so it did.
It wanted to slowly kill me and let me watch my loved ones die,
it wanted me to suffer for my one fatal mistake:
*I took everything for granted*

Wish......did the stars take you back?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, very nice, Mary!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you!

I will post the last poem soon everyone!!!!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Final Breathes and a Goodbye

I lay alone in an abandoned place,
the water that was once clear and loving,
the dark that was once light,
the ruins of a utopia.

I am the last survivor of my kind,
alone in this ancient masterpiece that's been wrecked again and again,
Wish has not come back for many days and nights.

I see a faint figure in the distance,
she comes to me silently,
then dissapears miraculously,
i wish to follow her.

So i say goodbye, farewell, and so long,
to this place that i used to call home,
because i have a new road to take,
the road to the stars.

Although my life has been bitter-sweet,
I have truly been blessed surely,
so goodbye to this lost world,
the last of my kind soon will depart.

"Wish....can you see me?"......."Is this place the stars?"

THE END

(Sad yet happy at the same time huh? Well i hope everybody enjoyed my rendition of what the life of a betta might be like through their eyes!)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

This is great! I felt sad though when all of his loved ones died )=


----------

